# oops.....we have had a fifth NFC/Wegie join the family!



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

well I said no more cats after our Somali baby joined us in the summer but I have loved this NFC girl since she was born but she wasn't available, so naturally when she became available I jumped at the chance! so "no more cats" went out of the window and here is our fifth Wegie......a blue and white girl of 6 months  some of you may see her at shows next year 

I need to get good photos but she wont keep still!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

She is a stunner! Who is her breeder? Also what is the lovely ladies name? She looks like a girly I'd been craving too!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She is stunning :001_wub: no wonder you jumped at the chance :thumbup1:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

OMG she is gorgeous!
that second shot shows off the Wegie profile to a T.
Was the breeder going to keep her for their own breeding programe but changed mind??
Beautiful *Beautiful* girl


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Cazzer said:


> She is a stunner! Who is her breeder? Also what is the lovely ladies name? She looks like a girly I'd been craving too!


She is called Lily


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

nice cat, have a thing about white masks


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow shes very pretty, has she settled in well, love her name.:001_wub::001_tt1:_


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> nice cat, have a thing about white masks


Me as well!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Cazzer said:


> Me as well!


yep....I have 4 wegies with white masks and one without! its no secret that blue cats are my fav too


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

She is lovely too! Love the second shot too - she's looking pretty big for 6 months and very mature.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Jonescat said:


> She is lovely too! Love the second shot too - she's looking pretty big for 6 months and very mature.


she is a very solid girlie


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

her coat looks amazing for only 6 months too, oh I am so in love!


----------

